# Lily, really! What were you thinking?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Silly girl, Lily.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, my poodle loves ladies underwear as well. A few pairs have been torn up.

Willard also ate a few mayonnaise packets the other day from the kitchen table, wrapper and all. He vomited up the wrapper a day later, then started chewing on it again in the middle of the night. Come on buddy....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sometimes with these kids of ours it's just WTHeck were you thinking?

Mostly Poppy just prances about with the stolen object in her mouth, making sure I see her......when I eventually get it back, whatever it is, it usually is punctured, is slimy and wears tooth marks.

I have had a sock eater, 26 yrs ago, and it scared me to death...she was fine.

Best wishes for a swift and complete "outcome" for Lily......sigh!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

She probably thought Javelin was getting entirely too much attention on his gotcha day....


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, Lily! Hard to believe you're not Maizie's sister from another mister...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been VERY lucky with Molly, she has been so good about not chewing stuff up.........UNLESS it is undies!!!!! Thank goodness I use a closed hamper that she can't get into, but I do have to watch the laundry basket before we go to the laundry room! LOL!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Bad on you Lily - getting into all those no-nos. Asta is good about staying out of the laundry basket but boy if he ever figures out the wrappers on peppermints, I am in trouble. Hope Lily gets through all okat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She really did go on a tear with all that she destroyed and inappropriately consumed. She continues to act fine and even ate Peeves breakfast along with her own. I am not going to worry unless she vomits or stops eating. She has eaten so many tissues, hair scrunchies, paper towels, etc. that at this point I don't panic. I think she did it because I gave her the opportunity more than any other reason.


Zooeysmom she rivals Maizie in her penchant for inappropriate "foods." Maizie and my department chairperson's Bernese are the queens of this behavior though. The Bernese had to have two surgeries related to consumption of inappropriate objects in less than two months time last winter. She wears a basket muzzle now if not being directly supervised.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Catherine, your poor department chair! 

I hope Lily passes all of the items without trouble...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And Tess the Bernese had her first surgery to remove her husband's winter glove just before Christmas. The second one was just before President's Day when we have the week off and they were planning to spend it in Barbados. The surgeon who did the second one was able to massage the object (I forget what it was) through Tess' intestine and she passed it. It was really nice of him to spare her having a second incision into her gut and just the abdominal incision instead. They ended up going to Barbados anyway since Tess was going to have to stay in the vet anyway to recover since it was so close to the first surgery.


Lily ate her breakfast and Peeves and since I didn't have chance to text that to BF he gave her dinner, which she also ate. So I don't think she has any blockage since she keeps eating and hasn't vomited. I am guessing tomorrow morning will be interesting.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

oops, duplicate post.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sure hope everything come out well, in the end. Lily, your mom could probably use a bit less of this kind of interesting


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> ...She destroyed three pairs of underwear (all relatively new and most comfy) along with a pajama bottom. Apparently she topped that all off by eating the peppermints in the wrappers...


Lily: Did y'all catch that word, "apparently"? Catherine has no proof. Wasn't me; it could've been Javvy or Peeves, she don't know and they're snitches, like these guys. If I can hide the wrappers when I poop, I'm home free.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

silly Lilly! I think Renn is going to be one like that. I had some windows replaced in the house and the guy left the old security magnet on the sill, I saw him chewing on something, thank goodness I looked he had that magnet and I got it before he ate it. I went around and check all the sills. My dh has a habit of throwing his towel on the side of the hamper, I guess cause it may be damp and Renn will grab it and run! These dogs of ours keep us on our toes !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mufar, on our toes for sure. Lily is a notorious counter surfer. Javelin is not. Peeves has never even thought about it. The first time I saw Javelin put his nosey nose over the edge of the kitchen counter to take a look I threw an empty soda bottle with pennies in it right at his head. For him that was enough to teach him not to look. B the time I realized how bad Lily was about this bad habit it was too late. All manner of things, tabasco sauce on the edge of the counter, double stick tape around the edge of the counter, booby traps to crash on her failed utterly.


As to apparently that was more about the timing than who did it. I am certain it was Lily, just don't know what she did first or how far apart. To get the peppermints would have required climbing over the pillows and that is only a Lily or a Javelin maneuver, not Peeves, but Javelin was not home when it happened. He was at work with me.


Still waiting on things to reappear, but she is still eating and drinking with no vomiting, so I am confident it is moving along.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Silly Lily. Well maybe your breath smelled better after the peppermint?

Yea, it seems to be a thing about dogs and ladies things. Years ago I had a wonderful mini by the name of Church aka Churchill (his breeder, at the time a top winning show breeder, was the pastor of a church that sat on a hill), and he had a thing about my lady things. I was younger and still had that monthly woman's thing. Being on a septic, such matters were never flushed. To make a long story short, I had company and one of them found a 'treasure' Church pulled out of the trash and hid behind a cushion on the couch for a late night snack. 

If nothing else, I learned my lesson and now all trash and dirty laundry has been doggy proofed, although I still have my stupid moments and my shoes have paid the price.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

She's got a little Beagle in her!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my yes, West U. Our family beagle when I was growing up was a glutton who would happily eat all manner of inappropriate things. I remember one time she got into the garbage from the kitchen and ate a lot of chicken bones, wing tips and the like, uncooked. She was horribly ill and ate a ton of grass in the backyard to help herself vomit. I suppose memory of that is part of why I won't feed our current dogs raw. She probably ate other stuff too, like coffee grounds and such.


Lily still seems fine, eating, drinking and pooping, although I haven't seen any of the offending items return yet.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh Lily! Glad to hear Lily is so far doing fine. Always keeps our life interesting when they ingest odd things. It's our job to protect them, but (like you said) at nearly 10 you would hope they would be old enough to know better.

Last week Shae ate part of a bar of soap. DH told me hours later and I asked him why he didn't bother to tell me sooner. His response, "I ate my fair share of soap growing up as punishment and I'm still alive. Didn't think it was worth worrying about; she will be fine." Dirty undies, okay. But soap? These poodle girls...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, soap is one thing Lily has never eaten. What an odd thing to think tasted good?


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

It was a first in our house too. Soap doesn't strike me as something that palatable or appealing. Guess who left the shower curtain open...and it wasn't DH! Ah-oooooooopsy. I have a feeling he wasn't paying enough attention to her and she decided to get his attention.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Our family dog while I was growing up was a standard daschund who ate anything he could find. He ate a pair of rabbit fur slippers and a book of lifesavers one Christmas. He would swell up and look bloated but it never seemed to hurt him, he lived to be almost 16. 

I am thankful other than chewing the fringe of s couple of pillows and the edge of a coffee table when she was a puppy, Raven does not try to chew or eat things in the house. She does have a strong prey drive and would get anything she can catch outside.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The Jack Russell Terror woke me with the most unappealing yak-yak sound, at about three in the morning. He was quite proud of himself as he upchucked a string cheese wrapper. As he was going for round two of the tasting test, I made a quick grab of the slippery plastic and deprived him of Feast #2. Why, oh why, do they have to throw up in the middle of the night? By the way, he was too short to reach the wrapper alone. Poodle One, or Poodle Two had to knock it to the floor into the Terror's waiting jaws. Lily sounds like she just wanted her evening mint... or two.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

My guess is lily ate the mints first which pumped her energy level up to take on the rest, lol. Except for the one rock (touch wood) Dolly has never got into anything she shouldn't, nor has she ever counter surfed even though she watched Abbey. Every time I think Abbey is past her counter surfing days she hits again! Only once has Abbey eaten a non food item, a hair scrunchie when she was a puppy, which she puked up at 3:00 AM.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy I actually found the evidence of the laundry basket raid hours before the empty candy bag.


She still seems totally fine, eating, drinking, playing, but I haven't seen any of the offending bits of stuff return.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m surprised that no evidence has shown up yet. Could she have hidden them in the house? Hope all three show up soon!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh Lily! 
My friend’s golden ate her brother’s toothbrush when he came to visit...It did actually come out fully intact. I think it took over a day. 
Beagles get at things for sure... my dad’s beagle launched herself into the gargage can just when I opened the cupboard door and snatched a turkey bone at Christmas one year. She briefly choked and my dad had to do a compression to bring it up. I am still traumatized by it and when I got Sage I had the garbage and food locked down!
He would counter surf though if I gave him a chance... he has been “rewarded” at my mom’s house in the past because she is not so careful so whenever we visit her he tries it out again. He’s like a perpetual toddler with a really good memory
I hope the output happens soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

"perpetual toddler with a really good memory" That's a yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My all-time champion for eating things was a greyhound. Some of his best ones were: 1) a package of rat poison (vet said not to worry - he was big enough - 90 lbs - to handle it), 2) a new 1 lb jar of peanut butter - he took it from the cupboard, opened the top, removed the seal, and ate the whole thing - licked it clean, 3) a roast - I saw him crawling through the dining room with it in his mouth - he thought that if he stayed very low no one could see him. There were many, many more incidents. He lived to be 14 or 15, so all that intake did not hurt him.


So maybe Lily has a strong system like that greyhound - hope so!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I believe it took about 5 days for Maizie's items to resurface (the sponge, the underwear pieces, etc.).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That has been Lily's calendar for these things in the past! No worries here unless she stops eating or pooping or acts sicky.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

These “what my dog ate” stories are hilarious, after the fact, happy endings, of course. The Greyhound trying to be invisible with a roast in his mouth! So far, the only non-food items Buck has eaten are gross tissues and used paper napkins. I wish I could un-see him eating a frog...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peppermint patty wrappers are starting to reappear!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Of course I'm confident in your Lily management, just have read with a bit of worry. From the mom whose boy has had tissue poop today LOL. I'm sure Lily is fine and imagine the peppermint could even have had a bit of a soothing effect on her digestive tract .


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Hope all continues to come out well!  I've never had a dog that I had to worry about but have read so many stories on this forum where I kept checking back to see that all turned out ok. 

However, that said, I had an incidence last summer with Josie, GSD that we took in once my dad went to assisted living. She stayed with my daughter while I went on vacation because she was really stressed when going to the kennel. My daughter said all was fine until the last night when she tore up some of her dog's toys in the night. I felt bad because her little dog was crated and watched as Josie tore up her beloved toys.
When Josie came home I told my daughter that I was beginning to see the pieces reappear so didn't think any more about it.

TWO months later one morning I saw that Josie was throwing up. I looked closely and saw a strange object that looked like it had eyes. It was extremely compressed so I washed it and dried it off. I took a picture and sent it to my daughter and asked if she knew what this was. She immediately responded that it was one of her dog's toys. I told her it had been in Josie's stomach for two months and if she wanted it back I would bring it to her. She said ...uh no. Here is the picture of the object:










Hoping all continues to go well with Lily and all that was ingested!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Trust me all, I am watching her very closely and know that they can retain things for a long time, etc. Knowing her habits and history I think she is good so far.


I really appreciate your concerns and good wishes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The final item reappeared today! Lily puked up the large chunk out of my pajama bottoms that she apparently consumed as a single piece. I have now found bits from three pairs of undies, the mint wrappers and the pjs.


Here's a pic, but don't look if you think it will be a TMI kind of thing to never unsee.











Yuckies Lils. She is fine, most importantly!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy guacamole! Lily must be feeling much better now!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Holy guacamole! Lily must be feeling much better now!!


Yes I am sure she is! I don't have dainty feet either, so that is a big wad of stuff. The funny thing is that she has been eating like a pig the whole time that was in her stomach, went to Binghamton and back with it and never acted like she didn't feel just fine and dandy. She is something else. 

Right now I am envisioning all the naughtiness our four could put together if left in a house with temptations all on their own. Lily and Maizie would be eating every small item of clothing they could find and Frosty and Javelin would be having contests to see which of them could lift his leg higher and whose pee stream goes further.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

:lol: That is exactly what they'd do!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Glad everything FINALLY reappeared!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, that last piece did take a while, didn't it? But at least nto so long as for some of the dogs you all regaled us with tales of strange things eaten and reappeared.


----------

